# Cat licking paper, plastic, boxes, etc



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Baxter does some really weird stuff. The only time he does this is when I get home from work and I haven't fed him yet (I have to do scheduled feedings because he wolfs down everything in the dish).

Anyways, I'll be sitting at the computer and he's constantly licking a piece of paper on the desk. There is also a book on top of the desk that he will lick when he's up there. He also used to lick the plastic body of my paper cutter and a software box that was sitting on the floor for a while. He'll do this almost every day and was just doing it a few minutes ago.

I don't know what's up with this. Does anyone else's cat act weird like this?


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

There are a few things in particular that Jack likes to lick--its normally things with weird textures, like the nail file, a certain envelope my husband receives from work (well did receive), as well as his newest thing which is the veil on the bride of our wedding topper that sits on the end table.

Leslie


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

OMGosh, I thought Patches was the only weirdo! Apparently not! She licks alot of things too, paper, my photoshop book, cardboard boxes, the windows, the mirror in my office, and the really weird thing is the very end (narrow side) of the bathroom door! :lol: Paper she'll lick anytime, but everything else she does right before feeding, or when she's really trying to tell me she's ready for dinner!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

my kitty loves plastic. she will lick it and eat it. Someone had told me that some plastic contains an animal fat protein and that my cat picks up on it and thinks its food. we have to constantly police the house to make sure theres no plastic around. shes really likes soft plastic and grocery bags. i caught her gnawing on one of my sanitary napkins. i had just bought it and sat it on the floor unpacking the groceries not realizing she was on the prowl. she tore it open, grabbed a pad and ran off to a corner to munch on it. so far everything she ate has passed, her poo looks like it was machine wrapped in plastic!

she has to have a plastic fix at least twice a day mostly at dusk and dawn, but on occassion when she comes across it she licks it like theres no tomorrow. ive tried giving treats, tuna and catnip, the three things i thought she loved most over everything, and she prefers that dern plastoc bag. oh well


----------

